# noob: wie kann ich meine netzwerkapp. testen?



## esther (11. Mai 2009)

hallo und einen schönen tag,

ich habe gegoogelt, das forum durchsucht und hab mein problem nirgends gefunden.
bin ein bloody noob und mir fehlt wahrscheinlich das richtige vokabular dafür. 
eigentlich sollte es ganz einfach sein aber ich stehe seit tagen auf der leitung.

ich schreibe ein einfaches GUI programm, welches EIN und dieselbe gemoetrische form (kreis) bei 2 benutzern anzeigt, jeder benutzer soll die form mit der maus verschieben können und die applikation schickt via UDP die koordinaten zum anderen anwender. (user A sieht also wohin user B die form verschiebt und umgekehrt).
wie man das programmiert hab ich schon beisammen 

ABER (mein problem: )
zum testen muss ich ja auf meinem rechner 2 instanzen meines programms laufen haben UND zwischen denen soll ein netzwerk simuliert werden. ich arbeite mit dem neuesten eclipse. wie stelle ich das an?? ich stehe wie gesagt auf der leitung...

bitte helft mir.

freundliche grüße, esther


----------



## sparrow (11. Mai 2009)

Indem du das Programm 2x startest.

Du brauchst ja ein Programmteil das auf einen Port lauscht und einen Programmteil der sich zu diesem lauschenden Port verbindet.

Ob sich nun der Client zu einem fremden Rechner verbindet oder zu sich selbst (127.0.0.1) macht dabei keinen Unterschied.


----------



## esther (11. Mai 2009)

<DANKE!> 
war aus visualStudio gewohnt, dass man von einem programm immer nur eine instanz starten kann. danke auf jeden fall, jetzt geht's!
</DANKE!>


----------



## Stefan S. (12. Mai 2009)

So wie ich das sehe, agieren hier beide Applikationen als Client und Server.

In diesem Fall musst du darauf achten das beide auf unterschiedlichen Ports auf localhost laufen. Sonst gibts ne Exception.


----------

